# Hello People



## Syed01 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi folks, I am a newbie here. Pleasure to meet you all! ☺️


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 9, 2017)

Who are you and what are you doing here?

Just kidding. Welcome. But really, what's your martial arts background/where are you from?


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Syed01 (Feb 10, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> Who are you and what are you doing here?
> 
> Just kidding. Welcome. But really, what's your martial arts background/where are you from?




I am a karateka, Shotokan Ryu. From Bangladesh. I was just reading some of the koryu related posts here and then I thought, "hey maybe I should be here too!" Well that's how I found myself here. I am looking forward to see more informative threads from this forum.


----------



## Syed01 (Feb 10, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.





Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!




thanks for having me here, mate!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 10, 2017)

welcome to MA


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 10, 2017)

Syed01 said:


> Hi folks, I am a newbie here. Pleasure to meet you all! ☺️


Greetings, and welcome to Martial Talk. You'll find a lot of people here who don't readily agree with each other, and usually have fun with the disagreements. Be prepared to share your opinions, and to have people call BS on some of them. Also, be prepared to call BS when you see it.

Above all, have fun. There's a lot of like-minded folks here, in spite of our disagreements.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 10, 2017)

Syed01 said:


> I am a karateka, Shotokan Ryu. From Bangladesh. I was just reading some of the koryu related posts here and then I thought, "hey maybe I should be here too!" Well that's how I found myself here. I am looking forward to see more informative threads from this forum.



We've got a few karateka on here but I believe you're the first from Bangladesh!


----------



## Syed01 (Feb 10, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> We've got a few karateka on here but I believe you're the first from Bangladesh!




Not surprised. It's possibly because us Bangladeshis are fanatic cricket lovers, hardly other sports (Well sometimes Kabadi) get spotlight here. Nevermind martial art.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Greetings, and welcome to Martial Talk. You'll find a lot of people here who don't readily agree with each other, and usually have fun with the disagreements. Be prepared to share your opinions, and to have people call BS on some of them. Also, be prepared to call BS when you see it.
> 
> Above all, have fun. There's a lot of like-minded folks here, in spite of our disagreements.


I read this once somewhere. Put a bunch of religious people in a room together they'll get on perfectly until the subject of religion comes up. Same goes for martial arts


----------

